# Will this change FV abbreviation polemics?



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2014)

Auburn Avenue might move to a different building on a different street. If so, would we have to stop using AAPC as an abbreviation?


----------



## MarieP (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably not...we have a Walnut Street Baptist and a Broadway Baptist that are no longer on those streets...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 5, 2014)

Main Street Baptist Church in Hattiesburg, Mississippi is no longer on Main Street, but on Hardy Street.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2014)

Disappointing to see that it is growing.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2014)

Edward said:


> Disappointing to see that it is growing.



It's in my town. As far as a Presbyterian church that isn't in Jackson, MS or Charleston, SC it isn't that big. But for the average Presbyterian church it is fairly big. The reason they grew is that 15 years ago they had an incredible college ministry (that was actually very biblical and thorough) and a lot of people stayed in town after college (which is rare for college-town churches) and started having babies.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 5, 2014)

No longer Auburn Avenue Theology, too.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

